# Accent Wall for Living Room Apartment



## hollymartin (Nov 3, 2012)

If your lie earth colors, then I think it would be perfect for your living room. The color complements your furniture so it won't be sore to the eyes. Well, if you have difficulty and money is no problem then I guess seeking the help of a professional won't also be a problem.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Absolutely baffling and proof of the power of the worst of the TV home improvement shows I guess. I have worked with good interior designers (not decorators so I guess the difference) most of my adult life and not one has ever tried to sell me on the concept of an accent wall, just to keep up with the Jones and to have one of my own! Not every space needs one. Truth be know, there are better design options for most interiors. Yours does not need one, at least not behind the television where I think you plan to paint it?

You have an awful lot of busy color going on in the furniture on that wall now. Add to that colors displayed on the tv when it is on. If I were you, I would start looking for some nice art you can take with you to your next place for that wall. Buy real stuff from emerging artists and maybe you will end up with a pricelesss collection some day. Or buy nice production prints if you really believe originals are beyond you. 

Or play with texture and cover it with some neutral fabric wrapped around foamcore, upholstering stuffing, etc. Or if you think you must splash color on it, buy a couple of programmable LED floodlights or a more elaborate LED color wall washer for the floor. You can change the colors splashed up the wall with infinite variations. Unplug it, pack it up, and move it with you. Here is a rather extreme and simplistic example of wall color light washing. You obviously do not need colors so saturated. You can achieve any combination of RGB too not just the primary transmitted colors shown here. 










I also think some of the electrostatic wall vinyl graphics out there right now could be fun on that television wall. Just peel them off when you tire of them or it is time to move.


----------



## ArtieInteriors (Nov 10, 2012)

If you are looking for impact pick one of the accent colors of the decorative pillow that is on the chair. It will help tie everything together. You can also make the space look even more put together if you use a second accent color and paint above the fireplace on both sides. It is a great feature of the room that right now is lost in that sea of white. 

Cheers 
Interiors by Artie


----------



## hollymartin (Nov 3, 2012)

sdsester said:


>


I love these colors they would look good for your living room :thumbup:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I remembered I squirreled away this URLs for a rainy day. I have no experience with the companies and did not look at pricing. You may be able to do just as well with a large graphic output printer near you? I do think the removable and repositionable versions would be nice for tenants? Maybe an alternative to a painted accent wall?

I am sure there are many more companies like this out there. I mean Fast Signs franchises are in near every city and even Kinko's does large output graphics. 

http://www.muralsyourway.com/?mmwaf=gpc&_vsrefdom=googleppc&gclid=CLi9q9H8j7ICFeg-MgodnkMA9g

http://www.wallfloweronline.com/


----------



## hollymartin (Nov 3, 2012)

I think it all depends on which is very convenient and very comfortable for the family and also for your preference. At the end of the day, your decision still matters the most.


----------



## Dillonz (Nov 24, 2012)

Since everything in that room is a different color, earth tones. They go with just about everything and they do look nice. I would go with something light in tone though to make the space look bigger. That, and lighter colors are easier paint over.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

imho accent walls are out .


----------



## hollymartin (Nov 3, 2012)

As I said before the color of the furniture should complement the walls or the walls should complement the furniture. It is essential to give that stylish impact the your visitors would love. Lights could also do wonders. You could install some dashing light fixtures on your walls to make it more inviting and relaxing. :yes:


----------



## WebberMoore (Nov 29, 2012)

*Accent Wall Please!*

I think this is a great space for an accent wall! I agree that the lighting suggested is a little "club-esk" but I think if you replaced the color in the furniture with simpler tones (I like the wicker of the one basket, natural tones are always my favorite) you could have more fun with the wall. Patterns are really in this year too. You can either DIY it with painters tape or use wallpaper or even removable wallpaper (www.wallsneedlove.com has a couple of my favorites). Make the wall your _centerpiece_ with some pattern and I think it would be perfect! Subduing the colors of your furniture will give you more room to experiment too. Good luck!


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Not a fan of the wall colored lighting. Looks Miami Vice and 80s club to me.

One problem is some colors will clash with those pink drawers. Otherwise, I like a dark red wall there, gives something of a movie theater feel (classic movie theaters have dark red curtains surrounding the screen). Maybe Red Bay, Tanager, or Rave Red. Stolen Kiss if you like it more muted. Maybe Chinese Red but the problem is that might start looking orangy with your couch.


----------



## henrylarry6 (Nov 2, 2012)

My suggestion for people who don't know where to begin with paint colors is to find a pastel paint to use for the walls, and a bold static color to use for wood trim. Always gives the room much more pop. If you need decorating ideas, I'd start with finding wall art kits online.


----------



## rehab addict (Feb 27, 2013)

You can also find an "inspiration fabric" to draw your colors from. Use that fabric in drapes and pillows and pull out 3 colors from it to use for wall color, solid color furniture, etc.


----------



## Metro (Mar 28, 2013)

With that small of a space I would definitely go with lighter colors. There is such a vast array of them you could make the "look" itself just about anything you want.


----------



## henrylarry6 (Nov 2, 2012)

I know it's an obvious solution, but have you thought about simply using wallpaper for the room? There are some amazing options these days. Check out ....I know that they have wallpaper that is paintable and easy to remove.


----------



## michael_lee686 (Jul 4, 2013)

That is great place!You would paint earth tones ,that is good!
Of course,you would like grow some flowers inside,maybe you would buy some
inexpensive fiberglass planter samples to put there, if you like it,please email us [email protected],thanks!


----------



## michael_lee686 (Jul 4, 2013)

Maybe you browse Mrgardn.net and choose good planter for you,that makes your room more beautiful!


----------



## accordion (Jul 10, 2013)

Alexz7272 said:


> I just moved into my a new apartment. I signed a 14 month lease and they told us we were more then welcome to paint some walls if we wanted as long as we painted them back. The attached pictures show the living room in which we thought we could do an accent wall. We were thinking the wall behind the wall behind the TV. All the wall colors are the same, which is why we want to add some color. We are more traditional mixed with modern pieces. We like earth tones and neutrals but am willing to try anything. Any suggestions would help and be appreciated! Just looking for some ideas to be thrown out
> 
> Thank you!


Dear Friends,
We are supplying and installing custom accordion doors, folding partitions, room dividers, movable or operable walls, folding gates, security enclosures, storefront enclosures and much more. We provide products that offer lasting durability and dependable functionality.


----------



## accordion (Jul 10, 2013)

Dear Friend,

We offer you best services for custom accordion doors installation, we are providin providing quality products along with excellent customer service for over 32 years. Our specialization lies in supplying and installing custom accordion doors, folding partitions, room dividers, movable or operable walls, folding gates, security enclosures, storefront enclosures and much more.


----------

